# Interested in Skylines...



## drew32 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey all,

Ive seen a lot of posts around with people asking many questions about skylines. But i just wanna go over a few of mine own.

First of all, the Skyline has been a favorite of mine for quite a while now and I'm contemplating purchasing one and having it imported in the not to distant future. 

An R34 is pretty much out. I cannot afford one and unless i win the lottery wont be able to for many years to come 

I have been looking into the R33 GTR. I figured if I'm going to buy a Skyline it's gotta be a GTR. Ive been trying to find prices but i cant so if someone could help me out with that id be greatly appreciated. Do most come with low miles?

I tried sending Sky-kit.com an email, but have yet to receive a response. (*cough* *cough*)
They seem to be the top importer. Are there any other companies that anyone would recommend or have dealt with personally?

Well thats all I can think of now. Ill be sure to add more as i go.

Thanks!
Andrew


----------



## GoGlay (Feb 28, 2006)

what is your budget on the car?


----------



## drew32 (Apr 8, 2007)

Well im not sure actually thats why I'm asking the price ranges. Mostly i want to know how much ill need to save up. but 20-30k shouldnt be a problem for me.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

drew32 said:


> Well im not sure actually thats why I'm asking the price ranges. Mostly i want to know how much ill need to save up. but 20-30k shouldnt be a problem for me.


at that price your looking at a landed and titled GTR32


----------



## drew32 (Apr 8, 2007)

titled is not that important for me. Really im looking at an Import i can have set as a kit car.
*edit: Let me rephrase that. I'm looking for a car imported with engine and tranny taken out so i can have it registered as a kit car. IF i was to buy one from the states i would of course need it to be registered. But ones from the state, especially registered ones are going for rediculous prices, therefore id rather have one imported. Still looking for an average price range on imported R33 GTR's and good places to check out that import them.


----------



## drew32 (Apr 8, 2007)

I was just reading in another post that Sky-kit doesn't import skylines anymore. Are there any companies that import skylines into the country as kit cars?


----------



## r33gtr hopeful (Aug 1, 2006)

Enter

they still do it i think. just click on the link above


----------

